# Bild Schwarz/Weiß



## JackyD (8. März 2005)

Hallo @ all,
wie kann ich in PS eine Bild Schwarz/Weiß machen, Graustufen reicht anscheinend nicht aus., Weil es ganz schwarz/weiß für einen druck sein muss.


----------



## Philip Kurz (8. März 2005)

Das dürfte mit dem Schwellenwert (Einstellungsebene) oder einer Tonwertkorrektur (vorher in Grautöne umwandeln) funktionieren.


----------



## JackyD (8. März 2005)

Danke, geht!


----------



## Mel1707 (10. April 2005)

Noch besser ist es, wenn man den Befehrl Farbton/Sättigung Strg. u anwendet, somit hat man mehr auswahl.


----------



## Philip Kurz (10. April 2005)

Bloß mit "Farbton/Sättigung" kriegt man ein Bild nicht S/W ...


----------



## JoeFrag (10. April 2005)

Hallo,

Ich will jetzt nicht sinnlos klugen , schon garnicht bei dir radde´ (entschuldigung fals es so ankommt) aber mann könnte doch entweder bei Farbton/Sättigung die Sättigung auf 0 (bzw. -100) stellen oder mit Hilfe von Füllebenen (2 "Farbton/Sättigung"-Ebenen übereinander --> untere auf Ebenenmodi farbe --> den oberen die Sättigung raus --> und dann beim unteren rumspielen) ein S/W-Bild realisieren. Meiner meinung nach mit der zweiten Methode sogar relativ akzeptable.  Oder?

Joe


----------



## Philip Kurz (10. April 2005)

Die Sättigung kann man mit dem Dialog "Farbton/Sättigung" ohne Probleme runterdrehen ... und somit ein Bild in Graustufen erzeugen.
JackyD wollte sein Bild aber ausschließlich in Schwarz und Weiß drucken. Und das funktioniert mit "Farbton/Sättigung" leider nicht - deswegen meine, vielleicht etwas pingelige, Aussage


----------



## JoeFrag (12. April 2005)

Hallo

Entschuldigung radde´ habe ich in meinen so jugendlichen Übereifer glatt überlesen  

Tschüß


----------

